# Ребята помогите найти ноты Баян Микс - Sentimientos взамен отправлю ми



## lutchak_vasya (24 Июл 2012)

Ребята помогите найти ноты Баян Микс - Sentimientos взамен отправлю минус оригинал


----------



## _Scandalli_ (15 Авг 2012)

Извините, но про оригинал заливать не надо. Ну, если нотки нужны, могу написать. Если заинтересовало - в личку или на имэйл: [email protected]


----------



## Евгений51 (15 Авг 2012)

*lutchak_vasya*,

снимал ноты. и минус. сравним у кого лучше.


----------



## kolysik (6 Окт 2013)

Есть ноты пишите на [email protected]


----------



## Ефремов Павел (4 Ноя 2013)

нашли ноты сентиметос?


----------



## lutchak_vasya (4 Ноя 2013)

Знайшов. Для дуета!


----------



## ivankarpovich (5 Ноя 2013)

А зачем их искать, комплект лежит в разделе Минусовки 
на стр.44, сообщ.872


----------



## lelikbolik (5 Ноя 2013)

ivankarpovich писал:


> А зачем их искать, комплект лежит в разделе Минусовки на стр.44, сообщ.872


уважаемые форумчане, не ленитесь, пересматривайте внимательно форум, и вы найдёте всё, что ищете!


----------

